# Iowa Bog Oak ...



## Karl_99 (Nov 25, 2018)

This is bog Oak from Iowa. It is over 3000 years old based on carbon dating. It has a wonderful gray hue. It was paired with a gun metal Vertex Click pen.

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 26, 2018)

Wood with hardware is a great match! Very cool! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice combination, subtle yet elegant.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 26, 2018)

Nice paring.
Looks great.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Nov 26, 2018)

Yup, that's one fine pen. Nice combination of materials. Really compliment each other well

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Dec 12, 2018)

Preeeety! I love that hue!


----------

